# Halloween Party Music



## S1n1sterTech (Aug 29, 2009)

OK I am working on putting together a list of Halloween music for a party and I am at a loss for tracks here is the list I have so far and music style is limited to rock, rap and other stuff along them lines

Don't Fear The Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult
Running With The Devil - Van Halen
Fonz's Pond - Insane Clown Posse
Zombie Slide - Insane Clown Posse
Welcome To My Nightmare - Alice Cooper

as you can see the list is super small and i need alot of help lol so plez post some music lists lol thank you


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Forbidden Crypts - Midnight Syndicate
Time Warp - Rocky Horror Soundtrack
Firday The 13th Theme 
Omen Theme
Sleepy Hollow Theme
Halloween Movie Theme
I Put A Spell On You - Bette Midler (Hocus Pocus Soundtrack)
This Is Halloween - Night Before XMas Soundtrack
Halloween Music - Jacilyn Music
Lurch's Theme - Milton DeLugg
Night Before Halloween - Bill Buchanan
Monster Swim - Bobby Pickett
Children's Day At The Morgue - Sheldon Allman
Monster Shindig - Danny Hutton
Screamin' Ball - The Duponts
Frank N. Stein - Monster Rally
Drac The Knife - Gene Moss
Midnight Monster Hop - Jack And Jim
Dracula - Jimmy Castor Bunch
Munsters Theme - Milton DeLugg
Monster Jerk - ???
Dinner With Drac - Zacherley
Frank And Drac Are Back - Zacherley
The Dead - Poets
Dead Man's Stroll - The Revells
Monster Mash - Zacherley
Morticia's Theme - Milton DeLugg
Mostly Ghostly - Frank N. Stein
Ghoul Days - Gene Moss
Halloween Friends - Wonderland Singers
Swingin' At The Seance - Glenn Miller Band

You can hear these all on a Jukebox I made about 3 or 4 years ago *HERE*.
Of course there's a ton more, but that'll get you started.


----------



## S1n1sterTech (Aug 29, 2009)

hmm thank you just need a ton more lol got to love ipods


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Just go to Amazon.com and put in search Halloween music. You'll gets dozens of pages of hits, and they'll mostly have song titles, listed as well as samples. I'm sure you'll find enough there to fill any ipod.


----------



## S1n1sterTech (Aug 29, 2009)

thanx again Halloweiner


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Hi SinisterTech,

Van Halen "Running with the Devil"--- that's a great song! I forgot about that one.

I have a LARGE on-going song list in my blog on forum: 
"Great Songs to Play at a Halloween Party", Please check it out, if you would like.*

Halloween Forum - Blog Entries

*
Here are just a few:*

The Doors "People Are Strange"

Warren Zevon "Werewolves of London"

Steve Miller Band "Abracadabra"

Smithereens "Blood & Roses"

Golden Earring "Twilight Zone"

The Ramones "Pet Cemetary"


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

A few I would check out. Some are not appropriate for all ages. Ill mark them with a * :

Invocation\Age of Fire - The Electric Hellfire Club ***

Now Im felleing Zombiefied - Alien Sex Fiend

Grim Grinning Ghosts - Thurl Ravenscroft

Transylvanian Concubine - Rasputina

Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath

Halloween 1 + 2 - The Misfits

Halloween - Siouxsie and the Banshees

Bela Lugosi's Dead - Bauhaus

Scary Monsters - David Bowie

Basement - Skinny Puppy

Monsters - The Cruxshadows

Thats what I have off the top of my head. Only one warning in this batch...The Electric Hellfore Club, please review before adding to a list as some will be highly offended. I'll add more when I can access my collection. Hope this helps.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I see you are from detroit. What about detroits own Halloween? I love these guys. Also I love the dead or cold ethyl from alice cooper. Rob zombie and Lordi have some stuff that may work for you also. I also really like all the elvira albums and andrew gold's halloween howls, though they are halloween music not rock or rap.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

What about,
Be My Frankenstien by Alice Cooper
Monster Mash By Bobby Boris Pickett
Thriller by Micheal Jackson
The Addames Family by Vic Mizzi
Weird Science (not sure who sang it)
just to add some more to your list.


----------



## S1n1sterTech (Aug 29, 2009)

hmm most them sound good but i think i will leave out pedophile Jackson


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

I forgot "Every day is Halloween" by Ministry. How embarrasing


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

"Weird Science" is by Oingo Boingo ... and "Dead Man's Party" is a better Halloween song from them. 

There are lots of great lists ... here's one ... and here's one.


----------



## danster08 (Sep 12, 2009)

Here's some of mine...

1. Monster by Skillet
2. All Hallows Eve by Bride
3. Bats by Tourniquet
4. Zombie Me by No More Kings
5. Wild Animals by Duke Tomatoe
6. The Boogie Monster by Gnarls Barkley
7. Bad to the Bone by George Thorogood
8. Nature Trail to Hell by Weird Al Yankovic


Check them out...


----------



## Cab (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, here are some of my suggestions:

House Of The Rising Sun - The Animals
Lil' Red Riding Hood - Sam The Sham & The Pharoahs
Purple Haze - Jimi Hendrix 
In-A-Godda-Da-Vida - Iron Butterfly
Sympathy For The Devil - Rolling Stones
Paranoid - Black Sabbath
Sabbath Bloody Sabbath - Black Sabbath
Symptom Of The Universe - Black Sabbath
Hotel California - Eagles
Highway to Hell - AC/DC
Hells Bells AC/DC
Chocolate Jesus - Tom Waits

Also - It's hard for me to have a party without:
Tequila - The Champs
Wooly Bully - Sam The Sham & The Pharoahs

Holy S---, I'm geting old.

Cab


----------



## TheEvilQueen (Sep 13, 2009)

*Evil Music*

Manson, Midnight Syndicate, and Rob Zombie have several songs.

The following are titles of CD I have and work great for all groups.
Halloween Hootenanny
Elvira has multi titles to choose from
Drews Famous Halloween several titles
Halloween Hits
The Big Monster Bash
The Hauunted House (1924)
Family Scare Time Classics
Vampire Songs
Spooky Tunes & Scary Melodies
Screamers
Dracula the sound track
Halloween the original
The Most Scariest Music in the World

Just listen to AOL radio. They have a great Halloween station, plus it shows the cover and option to buy.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Cab said:


> Well, here are some of my suggestions:
> 
> House Of The Rising Sun - The Animals-Lil' Red Riding Hood - Sam The Sham & The Pharoahs-Purple Haze - Jimi Hendrix -In-A-Godda-Da-Vida - Iron Butterfly-Sympathy For The Devil - Rolling Stones...Hotel California - Eagles -Highway to Hell - AC/DC-Hells Bells AC/DC......Also - It's hard for me to have a party without:
> Tequila - The Camps-Wooly Bully - Sam The Sham & The Pharoahs
> ...


Hi Cab, great selection---I remember these! Wooly Bully & Little Red Riding Hood-- fun songs! When I was little, my older cousin would play an album with these and some other kooky songs- (Ray Stevens Guitarzan, The Streaker, etc.) - good memories..thanks for posting 

And about "getting old"...I understand. When I looked at my Halloween music list, I realized how dated my musical tastes are. It's not hard to tell which muscial era I grew up in....really put things into perspective, I guess. LOL!


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

Boris the Spider by The Who


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

There was a techno-type Halloween album of instrumentals a couple years back called "Torture Zone" by Delta Entertainment. It'd be more appropriate for a dance party though.


----------



## ridge806 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Halloween Friends - Wonderland Singers*
Swingin' At The Seance - Glenn Miller Band

You can hear these all on a Jukebox I made about 3 or 4 years ago *HERE*.
Of course there's a ton more, but that'll get you started.[/QUOTE]

looking for this mp3 any idea how to get it


----------



## tgoodman (Sep 25, 2009)

Toccata - Trans-Siberian Orchestra
Vampires - Trans-Sylvanian Orchestra (take off on Trans-Siberian Orchestra)
Tubular Bells - Trans-Sylvanian Orchestra
Black Cat - Janet Jackson
Super Freak - Rick James
Evil Ways - Carlos Santana
Evil Woman - ELO
Spooky - Classics IV
Somebody's Watching Me - Rockwell
Wicked Game - Chris Isaak
Carmina Burana - Trans-Siberian Orchestra
Monsters Lead Such Interesting Lives - Mel Torme (maybe not great for your mostly rock party but adding here in case someone can use it - cute song for levity)
Witchy Woman - The Eagles


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Do quick search for "Halloween Haunt Megamix" by cheekyboy ... a solid hour of Halloween Party music.


----------

